# Body wash for tegu



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 30, 2011)

I was wondering if there was any kind of soap I could wash my tegu in. Tonka hates a bath so he does not get one often but I did not know if there was a soap that could be used very occasionally just to clean him up.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 30, 2011)

Interesting question, knowing "zoo med" they probably made something like that along with shampoo lol. But i read before that you could use small amounts of baby wash, not really sure of the specifics,but i do know i read it on Ball-pythons net, so if i find the thread i will give it to you.

But i do wipe my snakes down with http://www.reptilebasics.com/chlorhexadine-16oz , really good stuff, i use it monthly.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think I had heard you could use baby wash on a beardie. Not that Tonka is so big he gets a bit stinky sometimes and hates bath. Plus I cannot use my tub for my lizards anymore it is porcelain so i just had the surface redone should e inetersting stuffing a 4 foot lizard in the kitchen sinek.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Sep 11, 2011)

If you can't fit him in the sink, you could always use one of those plastic kiddie pools at walmart, they're way cheaper than rubbermaid tubs.


----------

